# GT vs UM



## tjl1388 (Oct 3, 2014)

Since I can't talk trash in the GT thread...

What's everyone thinking. 

Not supposed to rain, temps in the low 50's.

Sounds like perfect football weather.  As I shot the uCF game here in Orlando last night I won't be up there as I intended. 

Miami's QB is 2nd in the ACC in TDs and Yards and is a very promising athlete. 

Duke Johnson needs no introduction, he's a 1st round NFL draft pick and bleeds Orange and Green. 

UM's defense is atrocious as usuall and only seems to come alive the past 4yrs against GT. 

Let's hope that happens again this year!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 3, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Duke Johnson needs no introduction, he's a 1st round NFL draft pick



Not knocking Duke, I wish he were one of ours, but he's not a 1st round pick.  Gurley may not be a first round pick.  RB's just aren't that high a priority in the NFL anymore.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Not sure who wins, but do you really see Duke Johnson as a 1st round pick?


----------



## Buzz (Oct 3, 2014)

He's really good - first round draft pick or not.  How about that?      Interesting matchup, literally I will not be surprised at the outcome either way.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 3, 2014)

Buzz said:


> He's really good - first round draft pick or not.  How about that?



I can agree with that, but tj gets a little over excited about Duke.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I can agree with that, but tj gets a little over excited about Duke.



Agreed.  A rb also hasn't been picked in the first round in the last 2 drafts.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 3, 2014)

Good Lord, I posted this to talk GT/UM not Duke Johnsons draft status. 

And even though he may not be a first draft pick, you should have your head examined if your don't think Gurley is.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Gurley may not be a first round pick.



I'd bet you some good hard earned money on that.  Oh and GT/UM, Tech will have to play a lot better to win this game. This game scares me a little.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 3, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'd bet you some good hard earned money on that.  Oh and GT/UM, Tech will have to play a lot better to win this game. This game scares me a little.



That's why I said _may_ not be.  I believe he will be, but it's not a lock.  He hasn't played a full season yet, either.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 3, 2014)

But back on topic, I'm actually pulling for the Canes to win this one.  One, because I'd love to get to whip them twice in one season.  Two, I don't want GaTech's Oline crippling our DLinemen before the playoff.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Agreed.  A rb also hasn't been picked in the first round in the last 2 drafts.



X3-  That includes Eddie Lacey who I think was by far the best RB that year.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 3, 2014)

I think it depends on how GT passes. They will get the rushing yards no doubt. Also the Tech pass defense has to play the game of their life. But really the most important game is when we beat the dawgs.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 3, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> I think it depends on how GT passes. They will get the rushing yards no doubt. Also the Tech pass defense has to play the game of their life. But really the most important game is when we beat the dawgs.



ROFL  ROFL  
Dude you really need to lay off that stuff.   

Tech beating the Dawgs.   they couldn't beat the Hart County Bulldogs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

I think/hope if GT doesn't turn the ball over and puts some pressure on Duke we can win this one, but I wouldn't put any $$ on it. 


Should be a heckuva ball game.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 4, 2014)

Canes


----------



## bullgator (Oct 4, 2014)

What's up with Miami's uniforms. They look like they're going trick or treating after the game.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 4, 2014)

bullgator said:


> What's up with Miami's uniforms. They look like they're going trick or treating after the game.



looks like someone busted a jar of pickles.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 4, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> ROFL  ROFL
> Dude you really need to lay off that stuff.
> 
> Tech beating the Dawgs.   they couldn't beat the Hart County Bulldogs.



I think if south carolina beat the Dawgs, Tech will have a chance.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> I think if south carolina beat the Dawgs, Tech will have a chance.



Are you saying gt is as good as south carolina?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 4, 2014)

KY hanging tough tonight!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 4, 2014)

GT just scored, ESPN gave the TD to Miami, lol


----------



## Resica (Oct 4, 2014)

Jackets win this game they oughta be in the top 25.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 4, 2014)

Resica said:


> Jackets win this game they oughta be in the top 25.



Yep


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 4, 2014)

Tjl, how many games can Miami's coach lose this year and still keep his job?


----------



## Resica (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice win for the Jackets!! Good to see.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Are you saying gt is as good as south carolina?



Better.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 4, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> Better.


----------



## Resica (Oct 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


>


You never know.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 4, 2014)

ky 38
sc 38


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 4, 2014)

Come on UK.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


>



We do know who USCe is better than..


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 4, 2014)

ky pick 6, up 7


----------



## Resica (Oct 4, 2014)

Done.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 4, 2014)

ky up 7 with the ball


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 4, 2014)

throw the visor, bourbon time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2014)

5-0


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5-0


Tech is better than last year... and hould have beat Georgia. Can the dawg fans say Georgia is better? Well I guess they did beat Vandy this year.


----------



## tcward (Oct 5, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> Tech is better than last year... and hould have beat Georgia. Can the dawg fans say Georgia is better? Well I guess they did beat Vandy this year.



Dawgs don't have to be better to beat Tech. Just show up.


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 5, 2014)

tcward said:


> Dawgs don't have to be better to beat Tech. Just show up.



Wow. That is pretty bold.


----------



## tcward (Oct 5, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> Wow. That is pretty bold.



Proof is in the pudding so to speak.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 5, 2014)

Just when I thought I'd heard the dumbest statement ever on this forum (that's a tall task), someone knocks it out of the park.


----------



## tcward (Oct 5, 2014)

Buzz said:


> Just when I thought I'd heard the dumbest statement ever on this forum (that's a tall task), someone knocks it out of the park.



I figured that would wake you Techies up....


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2014)

If Tech wins 7 games they consider that a good year 
All yall did on Sat. was beat a jar of pickles.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Good Lord, I posted this to talk GT/UM not Duke Johnsons draft status.
> 
> And even though he may not be a first draft pick, you should have your head examined if your don't think Gurley is.



Okay, here is your discussion.  The pesky hornets kicked your team's rear end.  So either the hornets are better than expected or UM stinks.  I think the later is the truth.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> Tech is better than last year... and hould have beat Georgia. Can the dawg fans say Georgia is better? Well I guess they did beat Vandy this year.



Remind me again how many times your pesky hornets have beat the DAWGS in the last 10 years.  We run this State!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 6, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Okay, here is your discussion.  The pesky hornets kicked your team's rear end.  So either the hornets are better than expected or UM stinks.  I think the later is the truth.



UM is in bad shape. The defensive formations that I witnessed against GT's option attack were an embarrassment to defensive football. 

If at the very least our defensive coordinator or maybe Golden himself is removed we're in for another bad few years. 

The athletes are there. The coaching is certainly not.


----------



## dixiejacket (Oct 6, 2014)

*GT v. UM*



tjl1388 said:


> UM is in bad shape. The defensive formations that I witnessed against GT's option attack were an embarrassment to defensive football.
> 
> If at the very least our defensive coordinator or maybe Golden himself is removed we're in for another bad few years.
> 
> The athletes are there. The coaching is certainly not.



I cannot disagree with you.  I can not believe how far away from the line of scrimmage that Perryman was playing.  Told my wife at the game that Tech will keep running up the middle until they move him up to the line.  Maddening sometimes when as a casual fan you see things that the coaches seem to miss.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Is Miami looking for a new coach?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Is Miami looking for a new coach?



Miami can't afford a new coach.  They signed Golden to a long term deal a coupke years ago.  The buyout won't leave them enough to afford anyone else.

This dumpster fire will conitnue to burn for another couple years at least.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> UM is in bad shape. The defensive formations that I witnessed against GT's option attack were an embarrassment to defensive football.
> 
> If at the very least our defensive coordinator or maybe Golden himself is removed we're in for another bad few years.
> 
> The athletes are there. The coaching is certainly not.



I bet Paul Johnson enjoyed seeing the MLB lining up 8 yards deep.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

Go Jackets.  That is all.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope PJ wins enough games to get himself a contract extension.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Miami can't afford a new coach.  They signed Golden to a long term deal a coupke years ago.  The buyout won't leave them enough to afford anyone else.
> 
> This dumpster fire will conitnue to burn for another couple years at least.



I love it when you talk out of your backside. Such a great quality....

Golden's contract is not for public review as UM is a private University and does not disclose such things. It is believed his buyout to be in the area of around $5-8 million which considering the University brought in over a Billion dollars last year (mind you, donations for other things) is not an issue. Of course we're not a giant diploma mill funded by the State and propped up by millionaire boosters but you get the gist. 

The issue is the continued ineptitude of the administration itself and their complete disregard for wanting to field a real football team. 

I don't think anything will happen untill the new university president is in office and even then it depends on the type of president appointed.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I love it when you talk out of your backside. Such a great quality....
> 
> Golden's contract is not for public review as UM is a private University and does not disclose such things. It is believed his buyout to be in the area of around $5-8 million which considering the University brought in over a Billion dollars last year (mind you, donations for other things) is not an issue.



How much of that is believed to be for the Athletic Dept.?  Miami's success was in spite of not having the money of the State schools.  It was the very nature of the "us against the world" mentality y'all had in your hayday.

I know the one thing Golden has been able to do (beat Ga Tech) was undone by inept coaching and it's has you grouchy, but get your panties out of your crack.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 6, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I hope PJ wins enough games to get himself a contract extension.


And I'm sure you would love Reggie ball to come back also.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 6, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Are you saying gt is as good as south carolina?



I think GT could play with Kentucky


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 6, 2014)

308fan said:


> I think GT could play with Kentucky


...and it will be funny if Kentucky beats Georgia. Didnt kentucky beat south carolina? ...and wait didnt south carolina beat Georgia??? You were saying???


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> How much of that is believed to be for the Athletic Dept.?  Miami's success was in spite of not having the money of the State schools.  It was the very nature of the "us against the world" mentality y'all had in your hayday.
> 
> I know the one thing Golden has been able to do (beat Ga Tech) was undone by inept coaching and it's has you grouchy, but get your panties out of your crack.



You expect me to be happy by watching a team full of athletes get their junk pushed in by a bunch of cast offs and recruiting leftovers?  Heck yeah I'm mad. Golden and his butch of rabble got out coached by Paul Johnson. Let that sink in for a minute. Paul. Johnson.  The man that's never seen a cut block he doesn't love and thinks 5* athletes should be beating down his door. The man should be coaching at Georgia Southern or Navy, instead he found a Universiy gullible enough to let him use that glorified High School offense in D1 College Football. 

No self respecting defensive coordinator should EVER lose to that man. EVER.

Paul Johnson must still be laughing at our defensive coordinator. Probably the easiest game he has ever called as a coach.


----------



## dark horse (Oct 7, 2014)

Seriously?  CPJ has won the COY award 2 out of 6 years in the ACC and he's on pace to win his 3rd.  Won a ACC championship, played for a 2nd, and is on pace to go to his 3rd.  He consistently takes  recruiting classes ranked in the 60-70's and competes and even beats schools with classes ranked in the top 20.  Some people don't like his offense but it's getting real hard to argue with the winning numbers he consistently puts up at a university where EVERY single student athlete walks into calculus I the first day of school.  If you look around, there are more and more offenses popping up in college football doing things very similar to him.  You can't tell me Nick Marshall is being prepared for the NFL anymore than Justin Thomas is.  Maybe instead of being embarrassed at the loss to him, UM should look into trying to hire him.  Then maybe they can add their first ACC title to all those dusty NC trophies.  You give CPJ Duke Johnson and company that UM consistently recruits, look out.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

GT will never get the recruits that UM gets and Johnson will never be hired at a school that's capable of recruiting those kids.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> You expect me to be happy by watching a team full of athletes get their junk pushed in by a bunch of cast offs and recruiting leftovers?  Heck yeah I'm mad. Golden and his butch of rabble got out coached by Paul Johnson. Let that sink in for a minute. Paul. Johnson.  The man that's never seen a cut block he doesn't love and thinks 5* athletes should be beating down his door. The man should be coaching at Georgia Southern or Navy, instead he found a Universiy gullible enough to let him use that glorified High School offense in D1 College Football.
> 
> No self respecting defensive coordinator should EVER lose to that man. EVER.
> 
> Paul Johnson must still be laughing at our defensive coordinator. Probably the easiest game he has ever called as a coach.



While you're on your high horse you should know that Paul Johnson has won 159 games as a head coach.    Your Golden boy has won 52.     Oh and Johnson only has 19 more loses despite more than 3X as many wins.

Let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Seriously?  CPJ has won the COY award 2 out of 6 years in the ACC and he's on pace to win his 3rd.  Won a ACC championship, played for a 2nd, and is on pace to go to his 3rd.  He consistently takes  recruiting classes ranked in the 60-70's and competes and even beats schools with classes ranked in the top 20.




That made me laugh... I think we found the ONLY GT fan that wants Johnson to stay... 

I hope he stays at GT... We OWN him...


----------



## dark horse (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That made me laugh... I think we found the ONLY GT fan that wants Johnson to stay...
> 
> I hope he stays at GT... We OWN him...



You should OWN him where he is coaching at.  You should be embarrassed that he has beat you once and taken you to the wire several more times.  You give CPJ UGA's recruits and give Richt  GT's and bloodbaths would routinely occur.  GT fans that want him gone are being delusional about the capability of the program.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> You should OWN him where he is coaching at.  You should be embarrassed that he has beat you once and taken you to the wire several more times.  You give CPJ UGA's recruits and give Richt  GT's and bloodbaths would routinely occur.  GT fans that want him gone are being delusional about the capability of the program.






CPJ will never get good recruits.. As long as he plays his middle school offense you'll continue to get what you get.

CPJ wouldn't know how to coach Richt's recruits. All he teaches is take em out at the knees and Run Forest Run.....

And Richt would own him wherever he was at.. CPJ wouldn't get a job at ANY big university..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Won a ACC championship,



Which was vacated...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Dark horse appears to have already tapped into the dark liquor this morning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> CPJ will never get good recruits.. As long as he plays his middle school offense you'll continue to get what you get.
> 
> CPJ wouldn't know how to coach Richt's recruits. All he teaches is take em out at the knees and Run Forest Run.....
> 
> And Richt would own him wherever he was at.. CPJ wouldn't get a job at ANY big university..


This^^^^^^^, and tek sux. Who have they beaten. Washed up va tek and a horrible, awful miami team and a couple of Sunday school class  football teams.  Go Dawgs. They're gonna rip tek a new hole this year.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> You should OWN him where he is coaching at.  You should be embarrassed that he has beat you once and taken you to the wire several more times.  You give CPJ UGA's recruits and give Richt  GT's and bloodbaths would routinely occur.  GT fans that want him gone are being delusional about the capability of the program.



Dark Horse, while i agree that paul would own richt if we switched teams/talent, i dont agree that paul has taken us to the pinnacle we at GT should expect to be at. I am not delusional. 

paul cant recruit. period.

no one wants to come there to play in that offense if they have any real aspirations of going pro.... our off line schemes/technique lack the basics of any pro style offense as cut blocking is not the staple in the NFL and legitimate pass protection schemes with sane line splits are the norm. 
Look at 08 and 09 season when he had gaileys signature recruits (minus calvin)......dwyer, burnett, johnson, morgan, bebe, etc.... we had some real NFL talent and it showed in our record. Until this year, he hadnt beat miami since 2008 and VT since 09. 
My goal at tech isnt to go 7-6 and lose to Air Force or whoever else in a lackluster bowl. Thats not the best we are capable of. 
Do you think if George o'leary had left we would be one for our last 13 against UGA> heck he beat UGA in a bowl in 09 or 10 with lackluster players at UCF. DO you think his 3 in a row over the mutts and top 25 finishes every year from 97-2001 were a fluke? Johnson hasnt finished a season ranked since 2009. I dont expect to beat UGA every year but johnson is 1-5 against them...not the percentage im looking for.

Dont get me wrong, i do think Johnson with the right talent could do well here and did in 08 and 09... but he has had years to get his talent in and hasnt. Name any NFL prospects on that team?


----------



## dark horse (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> CPJ will never get good recruits.. As long as he plays his middle school offense you'll continue to get what you get.
> 
> CPJ wouldn't know how to coach Richt's recruits. All he teaches is take em out at the knees and Run Forest Run.....
> 
> And Richt would own him wherever he was at.. CPJ wouldn't get a job at ANY big university..





The last time he was getting the best recruits he was running roughshod over 1-AA.  Then he competed with equal recruits in the service academies and dominated there.  Now he is more than competitive with lesser recruits at GT.  In other news, his current class is ranked 19th, so you guys better go find you a good QB.


----------



## dark horse (Oct 7, 2014)

308fan said:


> Dark Horse, while i agree that paul would own richt if we switched teams/talent, i dont agree that paul has taken us to the pinnacle we at GT should expect to be at. I am not delusional.
> 
> paul cant recruit. period.
> 
> ...



His recruiting is getting better as we speak and his biggest problem of missing on QB recruits is solved very well for the next 3 years.  The current QB is a game changing talent and is improving at a rapid pace.  Playing in the triple O worked out just fine  for Demaryius Thomas.   GT has their next NFl receiver playing for them right now in Smelter.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> His recruiting is getting better as we speak and his biggest problem of missing on QB recruits is solved very well for the next 3 years.  The current QB is a game changing talent and is improving at a rapid pace.



yes JT is making everyone forget vad, he is great....but we need some great talent on defense, some nfl caliber players

so you think smelter is the next bebe? anyway it will take more than baseball player (smelter) that might go pro to make me think we have good recruiting


----------



## dixiejacket (Oct 7, 2014)

*GT v. UM*



Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^^, and tek sux. Who have they beaten. Washed up va tek and a horrible, awful miami team and a couple of Sunday school class  football teams.  Go Dawgs. They're gonna rip tek a new hole this year.



Not sure why you brought up the Dawgs in this thread but since you did, they lost to who?  And who else beat USC that UGA couldn't beat?  Richt does less with more every year than any coach in America.  And UGA is satisfied because they beat Tech every year.  Then the talk about how sorry Tech is.....go figure.  How many games did UGA lose last year?  And if you played the best of the SEC you would lose more than that this year.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 7, 2014)

Yep this thread is about GT and miami yet the mutts still jump in to tell us what they think ..... I agree richt does less with more every year. Tennessee doesn't fumble in the end zone then UgA might have 2 losses.... And tennessee couldn't score a TD against UF! Mudchamp the dawg, has been a colossal failure at UF....the only way the mutts could beat UF was to hire a mutt at UF!


----------



## dark horse (Oct 7, 2014)

308fan said:


> yes JT is making everyone forget vad, he is great....but we need some great talent on defense, some nfl caliber players
> 
> so you think smelter is the next bebe? anyway it will take more than baseball player (smelter) that might go pro to make me think we have good recruiting



I think he'll be the next Hines Ward type receiver at the next level.  At this point in the season his numbers surpass Bey Bey's.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

308fan said:


> Yep this thread is about GT and miami yet the mutts still jump in to tell us what they think ..... I agree richt does less with more every year. Tennessee doesn't fumble in the end zone then UgA might have 2 losses.... And tennessee couldn't score a TD against UF! Mudchamp the dawg, has been a colossal failure at UF....the only way the mutts could beat UF was to hire a mutt at UF!



I didn't realize we needed permission from a bunch of bean counters.

And Wofford put up 19 against GT, but could only manage to score 17 against Citadel.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2014)

Go Jackets!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 7, 2014)

Buzz said:


> While you're on your high horse you should know that Paul Johnson has won 159 games as a head coach.    Your Golden boy has won 52.     Oh and Johnson only has 19 more loses despite more than 3X as many wins.
> 
> Let that sink in for a minute.



Golden is 45 and I stated above...NOT a very good D1 Coach

Johnson is 57. 

PJ has coached in 126 more game for goodness sake and is a full decade plus older. 

Apples to Oranges much?


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2014)

You were the one that claimed to ponder losing to Johnson and to let it sink in.    I'm sure there was a point in there somewhere but with a 159-71 career coaching record isn't exactly poor now is it?


----------



## dark horse (Oct 7, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Golden is 45 and I stated above...NOT a very good D1 Coach
> 
> Johnson is 57.
> 
> ...



If Golden can win 107 of the next 126 he'll tie CPJ.  Better start crootin some better 5 stars


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> The last time he was getting the best recruits he was running roughshod over 1-AA.  Then he competed with equal recruits in the service academies and dominated there.  Now he is more than competitive with lesser recruits at GT.  In other news, his current class is ranked 19th, so you guys better go find you a good QB.





Sorry.... You had me at 1-AA and Service academies...


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 7, 2014)

"Richt does less with more every year than any coach in America."

Man, that will leave a mark.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

Buzz said:


> You were the one that claimed to ponder losing to Johnson and to let it sink in.    I'm sure there was a point in there somewhere but with a 159-71 career coaching record isn't exactly poor now is it?



AA ball doesn't count. He is 52 and 32 at Tech when he actually jumped into big boy football..


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 7, 2014)

Paul Johnson's winning % at GT is 61.9%.  Al Golden's winning % at UM is 58.1%.  CPJ's % is better, but certainly not enough to brag about.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 7, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Paul Johnson's winning % at GT is 61.9%.  Al Golden's winning % at UM is 58.1%.  CPJ's % is better, but certainly not enough to brag about.



Richt, by the way, is 73.9% at UGA.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> "Richt does less with more every year than any coach in America."
> 
> Man, that will leave a mark.


----------



## dark horse (Oct 7, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Paul Johnson's winning % at GT is 61.9%.  Al Golden's winning % at UM is 58.1%.  CPJ's % is better, but certainly not enough to brag about.



CPJ is winning 62% playing with 2 stars in the same conference that Golden is winning 58% with 4-5 stars.  It's not as close as it seems.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> AA ball doesn't count. He is 52 and 32 at Tech when he actually jumped into big boy football..



He was 45-29 at Navy.  How do you think Saint Richt would do at Navy when he couldn't consistently waste the kind of talent that he does at UGA?


----------



## dark horse (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> AA ball doesn't count. He is 52 and 32 at Tech when he actually jumped into big boy football..



No good coaches at that level, right.  Thank the Almighty that GSU hired good for nuthin Erk from you guys before he ran the dawg program into the ground.  Imagine if you guys had hired him where you would be today.  I'd bet you would have more than Herschel's 1 NC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

Buzz said:


> He was 45-29 at Navy.  How do you think Saint Richt would do at Navy when he couldn't consistently waste the kind of talent that he does at UGA?





Who would want to coach at Navy???


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> "Richt does less with more every year than any coach in America."
> 
> Man, that will leave a mark.



Nah, because those that know football realize this not to be the case.  

From 2002-2011, UGA's recruiting was ranked #2, while on field winning percentage, UGA was ranked 10th.  

Some others:
UF was 3rd in recruiting and tied with UGA at 10th for on field winning percentage.

FSU- 6th in recruiting, 36th on field winning percentage

Michigan- 9th in recruiting, 24th on field winning percentage

Tennessee- tied for 9th in recruiting, 31st on field winning percentage

Alabama- 13th and 35th

ND- 14th and 46th

SC- 15th and 55th

UCLA- 17th and 61st


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> No good coaches at that level, right.  Thank the Almighty that GSU hired good for nuthin Erk from you guys before he ran the dawg program into the ground.  Imagine if you guys had hired him where you would be today.  I'd bet you would have more than Herschel's 1 NC.



And where exactly did I say their were no good coaches at that level?? I said AA records don't count when talking about big boy football (Division 1).. If so, why not bring up Paul Johnson's coaching stent at Avery High School... You guys are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

doenightmare said:


>



How's PJ done against UGA?


----------



## dixiejacket (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Nah, because those that know football realize this not to be the case.
> 
> From 2002-2011, UGA's recruiting was ranked #2, while on field winning percentage, UGA was ranked 10th.
> 
> ...



OK, since you brought it up, what was Richt's record against Florida during this period since he out recruited them?


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who would want to coach at Navy???



Great way to avoid the question and keep trolling as usual.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

dixiejacket said:


> OK, since you brought it up, what was Richt's record against Florida during this period since he out recruited them?



Not good.  Florida had our number for a while, much like UGA has had with GT.  We're currently on a 3 game winning streak vs UF.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2014)

We are currently on a one game winning streak against UM.


----------



## dark horse (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Nah, because those that know football realize this not to be the case.
> 
> From 2002-2011, UGA's recruiting was ranked #2, while on field winning percentage, UGA was ranked 10th.
> 
> ...



So, all of your examples are worse by about a factor of 3.  Richt is clocking in at underperforming by a factor of 5!  So he's underperforming the best examples you could find by roughly 40%  He's much better than everybody else at coaching em down!  Only guy any better at it was Bobby Bowden, it's almost like Richt learned from him or something?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> So, all of your examples are worse by about a factor of 3.  Richt is clocking in at underperforming by a factor of 5!  So he's underperforming the best examples you could find by roughly 40%  He's much better than everybody else at coaching em down!  Only guy any better at it was Bobby Bowden, it's almost like Richt learned from him or something?



So you'd rather your team have a differential of 15 or more, instead of 7?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> it's almost like Richt learned from him or something?



Apparently, not enough.  Bobby Has two rings.  

I guess you meant senile Bobby.  If Richt hires his special needs son to run the offense, then you'll be on to something


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

Buzz said:


> Great way to avoid the question and keep trolling as usual.



How is it avoiding?? Who would coach at Navy... Give me the list of all the great coaches at Navy.. Seriously.. In his best season at Navy he went to a bowl game and played the "New Mexico Lobos"... You are asking a dumb question. Richt would never coach at Navy. 

You think Paul Johnson is a better coach than Mark Richt?


----------



## dixiejacket (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Not good.  Florida had our number for a while, much like UGA has had with GT.  We're currently on a 3 game winning streak vs UF.



Well, try this.  What is Richt's record against ranked opponents for the period you chose to cite?  Somewhere around a .400 winning % I believe. Yet he out recruits all but one of them. So yes, he does do less with more.  

Getting back to the original discussion, doesn't say much for a Miami fan that will come on here blasting Paul Johnson and questioning his coaching ability after he has just taken the Canes to the woodshed.  Never seen a middle linebacker line up 8 yards behind the line of scrimmage until Saturday night and against an option team no less.  Tragic thing was they were too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

dixiejacket said:


> Well, try this.  What is Richt's record against ranked opponents for the period you chose to cite?  Somewhere around a .400 winning % I believe. Yet he out recruits all but one of them. So yes, he does do less with more.



2002-2008 they were 22-10 vs ranked opponents.  I believe they were 6-12 after that.  

If you look at all the schools and how they recruited, very few had an on field winning percentage that was equal to, or better than their recruiting rankings.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> If you look at all the schools and how they recruited, very few had an on field winning percentage that was equal to, or better than their recruiting rankings.



Exactly.  If you rank in the top three in recruiting, how can you live up to that?  It's been a long time since a team finished top three consistently.


----------



## dark horse (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> How is it avoiding?? Who would coach at Navy... Give me the list of all the great coaches at Navy.. Seriously.. In his best season at Navy he went to a bowl game and played the "New Mexico Lobos"... You are asking a dumb question. Richt would never coach at Navy.
> 
> You think Paul Johnson is a better coach than Mark Richt?



Absolutely.  Give both of them 22 equal ballplayers and line em up and I think CPJ would win convincingly, every time.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Absolutely.  Give both of them 22 equal ballplayers and line em up and I think CPJ would win convincingly, every time.



Hard not to agree


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 7, 2014)

On a related note - just heard on 680 The Fan that uga was ranked the 4th most "tortured" fan base in college football.

1.  Clemson
2.  UT
3.  Michigan
4.  uga
5.  Va Tech

http://www.lostlettermen.com/articl...d-fanbases-clemson-michigan-tennessee-georgia


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> On a related note - just heard on 680 The Fan that uga was ranked the 4th most "tortured" fan base in college football.
> 
> 1.  Clemson
> 2.  UT
> ...



I'm a fan and don't feel tortured.  I want UGA to win every game they play, but a loss doesn't negatively impact my weekend.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I'm a fan and don't feel tortured. I want UGA to win every game they play, but a loss doesn't negatively impact my weekend.


 

Yeah-  same here. As a GT and Atlanta Falcons fan that is a good way to be. And throw in the Braves........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Yeah-  same here. As a GT and Atlanta Falcons fan that is a good way to be. And throw in the Braves........




^^^this^^^^


----------



## Resica (Oct 7, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Golden is 45 and I stated above...NOT a very good D1 Coach
> 
> Johnson is 57.
> 
> ...



Thought you loved Al Golden? When did that stop?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You think Paul Johnson is a better coach than Mark Richt?





dark horse said:


> Absolutely.  Give both of them 22 equal ballplayers and line em up and I think CPJ would win convincingly, every time.





Quercus Alba said:


> Hard not to agree



How many times does CMR have to beat him for you to think that CPJ might not "win convincingly, every time"?

Are we talking about the GT coach who has lost to Air Force, BYU, and Middle Tennessee State?  I assume he out coached them too, but just wasn't able to recruit the talent to compete with them...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^^^this^^^^


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> How many times does CMR have to beat him for you to think that CPJ might not "win convincingly, every time"?
> 
> Are we talking about the GT coach who has lost to Air Force, BYU, and Middle Tennessee State?  I assume he out coached them too, but just wasn't able to recruit the talent to compete with them...



Curtains


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Absolutely.  Give both of them 22 equal ballplayers and line em up and I think CPJ would win convincingly, every time.



If only based on offense, I would agree.

But...to be a great coach year in and year out you need great players. CPJ's system is not going to bring in great players. The great recruits look to college as a stepping stone to the NFL. You need to run a system to showcase that talent, and be on prime time national TV a little more.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 7, 2014)

Georgia Tech will never get the number of highly rated recruits that the Dawgs do. #1 many could not make it one year at Tech. Didnt another UGA player get kicked off the team in the last week? I also wish the dawgs the best but most Dawg fans hate Tech. Back to the original post... I think that Miami will be strong next year. The quarterback has potential and the running backs are quick.


----------



## tcward (Oct 7, 2014)

riprap said:


> If only based on offense, I would agree.
> 
> But...to be a great coach year in and year out you need great players. CPJ's system is not going to bring in great players. The great recruits look to college as a stepping stone to the NFL. You need to run a system to showcase that talent, and be on prime time national TV a little more.



Yep, and quit ditching Ole Miss so they can play Alcorn St......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> You expect me to be happy by watching a team full of athletes get their junk pushed in by a bunch of cast offs and recruiting leftovers?  Heck yeah I'm mad. Golden and his butch of rabble got out coached by Paul Johnson. Let that sink in for a minute. Paul. Johnson.  The man that's never seen a cut block he doesn't love and thinks 5* athletes should be beating down his door. The man should be coaching at Georgia Southern or Navy, instead he found a Universiy gullible enough to let him use that glorified High School offense in D1 College Football.
> 
> No self respecting defensive coordinator should EVER lose to that man. EVER.
> 
> Paul Johnson must still be laughing at our defensive coordinator. Probably the easiest game he has ever called as a coach.





Ya'll really do suck . .





Resica said:


> Thought you loved Al Golden? When did that stop?





Last Saturday night . .


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> Georgia Tech will never get the number of highly rated recruits that the Dawgs do. #1 many could not make it one year at Tech. Didnt another UGA player get kicked off the team in the last week? I also wish the dawgs the best but most Dawg fans hate Tech. Back to the original post... I think that Miami will be strong next year. The quarterback has potential and the running backs are quick.



No, most Dawg fans don't hate Tech, they just see Tech as being insignificant.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> No, most Dawg fans don't hate Tech, they just see Tech as being insignificant.






Kinda like uga in the SEC . .


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like uga in the SEC . .



Not at all like that.  UGA has 6 division titles and 2 SEC Championships under Richt.  I believe Tech has won 1 game against UGA, since 2001.  1~12 is insignificant.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 8, 2014)

Resica said:


> Thought you loved Al Golden? When did that stop?



The definition of insanity is doing the same thing time after time and expecting a different result. 

He continues to trot out a defensive coordinator that has proven to be completely inept time after time after time and even us diehards are done with it. 

By the numbers...

•19-18 vs. Power 5 conferences
•1-16 in last 17 road games vs. ranked opponents
•5-7 in his last 12 games, by double-digit margins in all seven losses *(biggest and worst stat)*
•3-5 in his last eight ACC contests, 14-13 overall in the ACC
•25-18 overall at Miami, 52-52 career (.500)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Not at all like that.  UGA has 6 division titles and 2 SEC Championships under Richt.  I believe Tech has won 1 game against UGA, since 2001.  1~12 is insignificant.




Annnnnnnnnnnd 0 NC . . .
Yet ANOTHER delusional dwag fan ; like somebody said earlier, "Nobody has done LESS, with MORE than Richt."


Don't get me wrong Rex, if I had a kid playing ball, I'd want him playing for CMR, I think he's a fine Christian man and role model, and really in truly that's the only thing that counts in the end.




Shoot, put me in Coach, you're running outta playas . .


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnd 0 NC . . .



9 teams can claim a NC since Richt has been in Athens...that's a lot of schools on the outside looking in.

Like I said previously, I want UGA to win every game they play, but a loss, or a lost season, doesn't ruin my weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> 9 teams can claim a NC since Richt has been in Athens...that's a lot of schools on the outside looking in.
> 
> Like I said previously, I want UGA to win every game they play, but a loss, or a lost season, doesn't ruin my weekend.





Yep, I used to take it real SERIOUS, it just ain't worth me shootin another TV and running my BP outta sight.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, I used to take it real SERIOUS, it just ain't worth me shootin another TV and running my BP outta sight.



It made me quit gambling real quick.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> 9 teams can claim a NC since Richt has been in Athens...that's a lot of schools on the outside looking in.
> 
> Like I said previously, I want UGA to win every game they play, but a loss, or a lost season, doesn't ruin my weekend.



a lot of schools have won a NC in the same timeframe that UGA recruits as good as or better than....

LSUx2
bamax3
UFx2
Auburn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow, we run this one off the tracks and slam into the ditch !!!


----------



## 308fan (Oct 8, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> Georgia Tech will never get the number of highly rated recruits that the Dawgs do. #1 many could not make it one year at Tech. Didnt another UGA player get kicked off the team in the last week?



this is true until the board of regents allows GT to add another degree program which wont happen...
GT is one of 4 schools in DIV 1 that isnt a "university", the other 3 being the service academies...

ALot of dawg fans point to stanford and say we should be as good as them because theyre a better school. The difference is you can get a degree in education or religion or whatever at Stanford.
GT's narrow curriculum coupled with the the fact that every degree program requires calculus to graduate, will always hinder our ability to recruit like an SEC school, or any other school for that matter.

sure they let people in sometimes that they know probably wont graduate but that number is controlled and kept to a minimum... 
I would love GT to offer some watered down degree to get better players but it aint happening


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> a lot of schools have won a NC in the same timeframe that UGA recruits as good as or better than....
> 
> LSUx2
> bamax3
> ...



Sometimes the recruits live up to their billing and sometimes they don't.  
We aren't where I'd ultimately want to be, but we're a lot closer than most and certainly much better off since Richt has been in Athens.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> this is true until the board of regents allows GT to add another degree program which wont happen...
> GT is one of 4 schools in DIV 1 that isnt a "university", the other 3 being the service academies...
> 
> ALot of dawg fans point to stanford and say we should be as good as them because theyre a better school. The difference is you can get a degree in education or religion or whatever at Stanford.
> ...



Enjoy sucking!


----------



## 308fan (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Enjoy sucking!



we will suck it all the way to enjoying more total NC's than UGA has and having a NC 10 years more recent than UGAs!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> we will suck it all the way to enjoying more total NC's than UGA has and having a NC 10 years more recent than UGAs!!!



You guys are insignificant.  To say. otherwise makes you look foolish.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 8, 2014)

we need some guys like this to be good!

_Mitchell confessed that when he started college he could only read at about a junior high level, and it bothered him. So he started putting as much effort into his reading game as his football game._ LOL


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/football-star-shows-you-cant-judge-a-book-by-its-cover/


----------



## 308fan (Oct 8, 2014)

we need some guys like this to be good!

_Mitchell confessed that when he started college he could only read at about a junior high level, and it bothered him. So he started putting as much effort into his reading game as his football game._ LOL


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/football-star-shows-you-cant-judge-a-book-by-its-cover/


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> we need some guys like this to be good!
> 
> _Mitchell confessed that when he started college he could only read at about a junior high level, and it bothered him. So he started putting as much effort into his reading game as his football game._ LOL
> 
> ...



Y'all had Reggie Ball and that didn't help.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Y'all had Reggie Ball and that didn't help.





Dang sho helped ya'll !! 





Get ova it Rex, yall's greatest accomplishment is beating us ... Is that all it takes ???  Seriously??


----------



## 308fan (Oct 8, 2014)

does the term "student-athlete" mean anything at UGA or is just an NFL minor league program

considering this is the jan kemp school, I dont know why I ask.... UGA has won more NC's than anyone in players arrested so congrats there!

Uga hasnt won an SEC title since 2005....almost a decade! impressive


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 8, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Absolutely.  Give both of them 22 equal ballplayers and line em up and I think CPJ would win convincingly, every time.



Totally agree


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> does the term "student-athlete" mean anything at UGA or is just an NFL minor league program
> 
> considering this is the jan kemp school, I dont know why I ask.... UGA has won more NC's than anyone in players arrested so congrats there!
> 
> Uga hasnt won an SEC title since 2005....almost a decade! impressive



This is a sports forum.  If you're gonna play the victim card, maybe you should find another team to pull for.  Better yet, go have lunch with that former student athlete Javaris Critteton and let me know how that goes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> but most Dawg fans hate Tech.




NOPE! I'll always pull for Tech except for one game a year. I went to the BYU vs Tech game last year to represent and well... That game sucked...


----------



## 308fan (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> This is a sports forum.  If you're gonna play the victim card, maybe you should final another team to pull for.  Better yet, go have lunch with that former student athlete Javaris Critteton and let me know how that goes.



Typical ugay

Success= 1 conf title per decade


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> does the term "student-athlete" mean anything at UGA or is just an NFL minor league program
> 
> considering this is the jan kemp school, I dont know why I ask.... UGA has won more NC's than anyone in players arrested so congrats there!
> 
> Uga hasnt won an SEC title since 2005....almost a decade! impressive



What's funny is your last division title was vacated for cheating... Oh, how the glass house shatters..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> Typical ugay
> 
> Success= 1 conf title per decade



Does someone need a tissue...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> Typical ugay



It's ok, little fella.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's funny is your last division title was vacated for cheating... Oh, how the glass house shatters..



Crash!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> Typical ugay
> 
> Success= 1 conf title per decade



What does success = at GT?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, we run this one off the tracks and slam into the ditch !!!


 That's what we do.......


----------



## Buzz (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Y'all had Reggie Ball and that didn't help.




Pretty sure Reggie Ball could read on a college level unlike Mitchell that represented the "Special Education Conference" quite well.  

Reggie sure made some bad decisions on the field but I blame Gailey for not developing a better QB than he.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> It's ok, little fella.



Hahahaha "little fella...."
Ok internet tough guy 

Btw, that mutt yall parade around is the sorriest weak sister breed of dog around. 

Continiue telling yourselves Yall are national contenders, it's only been 34 years


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> What does success = at GT?





I dunno, mebbe making TWICE the $$$$ after graduation than a uga grad ???


----------



## Buzz (Oct 8, 2014)

That's going to be my new nickname for you, Little guy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> Hahahaha "little fella...."
> Ok internet tough guy
> 
> Btw, that mutt yall parade around is the sorriest weak sister breed of dog around.
> ...



I'm crushed, you're making fun of our mascot.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, mebbe making TWICE the $$$$ after graduation than a uga grad ???



Not the ones I know.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I'm crushed, you're making fun of our mascot.





Sorry little fella


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

308fan said:


> Sorry little fella



Please, please, don't talk bad about our mascot, it's hurts so much.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

I figured a GT grad would have the funds to drive a Rolls, not an American made Ford.
But seriously, the comment section is priceless.  Some nice quotes from the guy whose responsibility it is to look after the car.

http://georgiasports.blogspot.com/2007/06/pictures-of-rambling-wreck-post-crash.html?m=1


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Not the ones I know.





Really??  That's a fact my friend .  




And I'm not making fun of a dead mascot, that's classless.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really??  That's a fact my friend .



Double?  Where did you see that?

I bet that student loan would be fun to pay off.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really??  That's a fact my friend .



I have 2 Tech grads working for me and I assure you... I make more than they do!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> That's what we do.......




In just about every thread..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

uga delusional paycheckzzzzzzzzzzzzz   



If you want to see proof, I CAN blow yo mind !!!!



Trust me, if I say a puppy can pull a freight train, hook 'em up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> uga delusional paycheckzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There isn't a job out there that I'd want where a GT diploma would pay me double.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> There isn't a job out there that I'd want where a GT diploma would pay me double.





Ain't gonna argue that one Rex .


Lot mo to life than $$$$$$$$$$, but it does come in handy.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 8, 2014)

Almost all the peeps in my wife's family are multi-millionaires.  The two with the highest net worth didn't even go to college.

Nobody I know that has really been what I'd consider real successful owes that success to their college degree.  Then again how one defines success is largely personal.    

There are plenty of successful folks from both schools.

However, this is a sports thread fellas...  Not incomes...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

Buzz said:


> Then again how one defines success is largely personal.



^^THIS^^!!


----------



## dark horse (Oct 8, 2014)

For a GT fan regarding Richt, it comes down to the following.  He has the best of everything in the best recruiting area in the nation. Beautiful campus, women, climate, easy majors, gobs of money and many potential recruits that really will not look anywhere other than UGA if offered.  I can't think of one thing that needs to be addressed to allow them every chance to succeed. Simply put, UGA has a good coach that is mismanaging amazing resources.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^^THIS^^!!



I have an old high school buddy who never decided to grow up and put the joint down.  He works construction because he doesn't have to be drug tested.  He lives in a house owned by his mother (he does pay her a little rent).  Some of us were talking one day about how he just never grew up and he would have a hard time being successful.

Another friend (who is a physical therapist) spoke up.  "He's more successful than any of us.  He wakes up every morning just hoping to make enough money to just get by and buy him a couple dime bags in the evening.  He meets his goal every single day."

My sister is an RN.  Her husband owns a landscaping business and does deer processing.  Combined they make well over $100K a year.  They have a nice house, a flats boat, nice vehicles, and lots of toys.  They also have debt out the ying yang.

Me and my wife, combined, make less than $50K a year.  We have a modest house, used vehicles, a couple kayaks.  We also have almost no debt, other than a house payment, a truck payment and utilities.  We have more money in the bank than my they do.  They buy on credit, we pay cash.  


So, yeah.  What is successful for me isn't exactly successful to the next man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Buzz said:


> Almost all the peeps in my wife's family are multi-millionaires.  The two with the highest net worth didn't even go to college.
> 
> Nobody I know that has really been what I'd consider real successful owes that success to their college degree.  Then again how one defines success is largely personal.
> 
> ...





You ain't helpin none . . .




I made a hundred billion dollaz last year ;







Neva made it outta kindagarden . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neva made it outta kindagarden . .



Explains a LOT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Me and my wife, combined, make less than $50K a year.  We have a modest house, used vehicles, a couple kayaks.  We also have almost no debt, other than a house payment, a truck payment and utilities.  We have more money in the bank than my they do.  They buy on credit, we pay cash.
> 
> 
> So, yeah.  What is successful for me isn't exactly successful to the next man.



Happiness is WAY more important than anything!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Group hug ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> uga delusional paycheckzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep...


----------



## Buzz (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Group hug ???



Well the funny thing is we all pick on each other in the name of sports but truth be told we'd probably all agree on most things OTHER than the team we choose to be fans of.


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2014)

Buzz said:


> Pretty sure Reggie Ball could read on a college level unlike Mitchell that represented the "Special Education Conference" quite well.
> 
> Reggie sure made some bad decisions on the field but I blame Gailey for not developing a better QB than he.



He might could read, but he had a hard time counting to 4 at a engineering school.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep...





Nicbro is now a official GT fan . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Buzz said:


> Well the funny thing is we all pick on each other in the name of sports but truth be told we'd probably all agree on most things OTHER than the team we choose to be fans of.





Yassir,  betcha there ain't one liberal bleeding heart in this bunch !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nicbro is now a official GT fan . . .





Heckfire, I ain`t watched a football game in over 30 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

Buzz said:


> Well the funny thing is we all pick on each other in the name of sports but truth be told we'd probably all agree on most things OTHER than the team we choose to be fans of.



Yeah, but this place would be boring if we all agreed.. Unless everyone converted to the the DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Heckfire, I ain`t watched a football game in over 30 years.




You haven't missed much.. UGA hasn't won a National Championship in those 30 years..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir,  betcha there ain't one liberal bleeding heart in this bunch !!!


\

Ummmm... You forgetting about JJ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, but this place would be boring if we all agreed.. Unless everyone converted to the the DAWGS!





Ain't gonna happen bro !!! 




Browning Slayer said:


> \
> 
> Ummmm... You forgetting about JJ??





Crap.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> \
> 
> Ummmm... You forgetting about JJ??



Yep,

The discussions with JJ remind me of an Elk hunt my Dad took me on years ago in Colorado. It was a guided hunt and there were 12 guys in the camp. Dad and I went with another friend of ours from church and his Dad and the rest were hunters we didn't know. One guy was Dick Chenney's urologists, the rest were small business owners and then one outcast liberal lawyer from California.

The discussions each night were priceless, believe me!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Yep,
> 
> The discussions with JJ remind me of an Elk hunt my Dad took me on years ago in Colorado. It was a guided hunt and there were 12 guys in the camp. Dad and I went with another friend of ours from church and his Dad and the rest were hunters we didn't know. One guy was Dick Chenney's urologists, the rest were small business owners and then one outcast liberal lawyer from California.
> 
> The discussions each night were priceless, believe me!!!





Was there likker involved, details bro, detailzzzzz . . .


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 9, 2014)

What's funny is a Techie trashing UGA.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> uga delusional paycheckzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack I knew you had all the money and womenzzzz.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 9, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Quack I knew you had all the money and womenzzzz.



He gots da moolah but not da womenz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

riprap said:


> He might could read, but he had a hard time counting to 4 at a engineering school.




Now THAT hurtzzzzzzz !!! 




emusmacker said:


> He gots da moolah but not da womenz.





Really ???  My 50 yr old wife . .


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was there likker involved, details bro, detailzzzzz . . .



???


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really ??? My 50 yr old wife . .
> 
> View attachment 808552


 

She got a sister???


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> No, most Dawg fans don't hate Tech, they just see Tech as being insignificant.


Who is insignificant now.... the Dawgs without Gurley......


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> Who is insignificant now.... the Dawgs without Gurley......



You guys are insignificant, the loss of Gurley doesn't change that.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> You guys are insignificant, the loss of Gurley doesn't change that.



....Whatever makes you feel better.....

Yall don't seem to mind bringing up bay bay so I don't mind this one bit


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> You guys are insignificant, the loss of Gurley doesn't change that.


I'm sure you will find an excuse with each Uga loss and especially the one against Tech.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

308fan said:


> ....Whatever makes you feel better.....
> 
> Yall don't seem to mind bringing up bay bay so I don't mind this one bit



Bay bay?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> I'm sure you will find an excuse with each Uga loss and especially the one against Tech.



That's insignificantly funny.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That's insignificantly funny.


Honestly I want UGA to win their games and I wish them the best...except for the last regular season one. But like I said too many Georgia fans wish the worst for Tech and that makes me less and less of a Dawg fan each year.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Bay bay?



That would be Demaryius Thomas.   #22 pick overall in the 2010 draft.    Yes, we Techies heard PLENTY from UGA fans when his $312 worth of personal gain from memorabilia sales cost us to vacate games and get probation.  We even self reported it to the NCAA - they said let him play and busted us for letting him play later.  

I don't think many of us have much love for the NCAA.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 10, 2014)

And I think Gurley should receive punishment if he did it.  

but Tech is still insignificant.  what's funny is how Tech beats a couple good teams a yr then the techies get all jittery and start celebrating and thinking that they might have a chance at a tilte, kindas like the Braves fans.  Ya'll suck and just can't admit it.


----------

